
Execution is just the multiplier of ideas (2015) - bemmu
https://www.tillett.info/2015/12/18/execution-is-just-the-multiplier-of-ideas/
======
unimpressive
The only reason people pushed this whole "execution is everything" meme is
that there were far too many very lazy, uninformed people who thought that
their vague "brilliant idea" could make them millions on its own without any
real effort on their part.[0] Saying that execution is what matters was the
easiest way to get these jokesters out of the room. Now the pendulum has swung
too far in the other direction and you have a lot of really silly startups run
by intelligent people who were told by every high status person in the valley
that ideas don't matter.

Implicitly, there's an empirical claim being made on both sides here, either
good ideas primarily drive success or good execution. If you had a formal way
to measure both, you could just run the numbers and tell fairly easily. We
should always be striving to take the guesswork and tea leaf reading out of
things.

[0]: And there still are.

~~~
danieltillett
The argument I am making is that execution is a hurdle, not the driving factor
in the level of success. Poor execution will result in failure, but the level
of success is driven by the quality of the idea, not the quality of the
execution above a minimum hurdle.

I should say that the execution hurdle for success is still high. I am most
defiantly not arguing for brilliant ideas are all that matter.

